# HM Marie Kidded!



## helmstead (Jun 30, 2009)

Marie is one of our homebred does.  Her dam is my top producing Nigi, she milks 4 lbs a day.  Her twin sister, Janie, kidded in May with twins. 

Marie is bred to Billy Boy Blue.  I'm guessing she has a single.  She's due July 24th.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jun 30, 2009)

Kids in July?  In Georgia?  Kate you've lost your mind!  We are done!  Our Nigi buck did not make it with the big girls, so we got some time to prepare for a mess of dairy kids next year.

Chris


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jul 1, 2009)

Griffin's Ark said:
			
		

> Kids in July?  In Georgia?  Kate you've lost your mind!  We are done!  Our Nigi buck did not make it with the big girls, so we got some time to prepare for a mess of dairy kids next year.
> 
> Chris


Goergia goats can do it anytime!!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 1, 2009)

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> Griffin's Ark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn skippy!    Anyway, information about me loosing my mind is common knowledge and old news, right?  We have so many fans installed in the barn I'm surprised it doesn't lift off and result in thousands of local UFO reports to 911...


----------



## norcal (Jul 1, 2009)

FlightsofFancy said:
			
		

> Goergia goats can do it anytime!!


hahahahaha


----------



## helmstead (Jul 14, 2009)

Ligs are dropping, and her belly has dropped, too.  Today is day 140   and I think she and Sug are racing to the finish.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 15, 2009)

Thinking PINK!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 15, 2009)

I had a dream she had a girl...lol...DH tells me it was a pipe dream haha.  Poor BBB...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 23, 2009)

Today is day 149, still has ligs...looks like we're going into the 150's...


----------



## helmstead (Jul 28, 2009)

Oy vey.  Perhaps we had a 5 day heat I didn't notice, otherwise we're on day 154...ligs are still dropping.


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Jul 28, 2009)

she's as late as my chickies!!


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 29, 2009)

WHAT'S GOING ON WITH THIS GIRL?   

I'm way too nosey about other people's goats...


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

homesteadingcowgirl said:
			
		

> she's as late as my chickies!!


I hear ya there!


----------



## mossyStone (Jul 30, 2009)

any baby news Kate?

Cyndi~ in Washington State


----------



## helmstead (Jul 30, 2009)

Nope.  I'm guessing she slipped the first breeding and was rebred.  Either that or she's overcooking them.  Watching closely!


----------



## helmstead (Jul 31, 2009)

Marie is back in a stall.  She has a stringy discharge this morning and her muscles on her rump have dropped.  I've been fooled before, though!    She does still have some ligs.


----------



## mossyStone (Jul 31, 2009)

waiting for news



cyndi


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jul 31, 2009)

OOOHHH!  Me, too!


----------



## m.holloway (Aug 1, 2009)

Anything yet????


----------



## helmstead (Aug 1, 2009)

Nope, just lost her plug...


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I wish I could watch the whole process-can't wait for pictures


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 3, 2009)

waiting on news.... babies goaties are just too cute

cyndi


----------



## helmstead (Aug 13, 2009)

Marie kidded with buck/doe twins tonight!  Doe is 1st 2 pics, Lily - buck is last 2 pics, Lowry.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 13, 2009)

AAAHHHHH!!!!!!  Go Marie!!! 

What beautiful babies!


----------



## Laney (Aug 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty babies!

Mitzi


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Aug 14, 2009)

Yippeeeeeee! Congrats!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 14, 2009)

What cutie pies!  Congratulations!


----------



## goat lady (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats.  They are so cute.


----------



## onedozenphyllises (Aug 14, 2009)

Awwwwww!


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 14, 2009)

There's just nothing cuter than a baby goat..


----------



## NubianNerd (Aug 14, 2009)

Just look at those pretty blue eyes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2009)

You've got some cutie pies there. They are toooooo adorable!


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 15, 2009)

Lovely babies all of them, grats on your new goaties Kate!



Cyndi


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 1, 2009)

This thread is funny, you werent kidding about being excited. This is just how I am....Everyone asks me, did she have em yet? Because every day I am excited today is the day. But, there is evidence in what you said, eventually the preggers have em. 

Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Laney (Sep 2, 2009)

I was out of town, but just wanted to say how adorable they are!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Sep 2, 2009)

The little doeling is NICE...just oozes dairy.  I had also been considering selling Marie after she kidded, but seeing her udder, she isn't going anywhere  .  I love to see my breeding program working!


----------

